# Mole - under concrete in the front



## jack_boombastic (Apr 26, 2020)

Ask this for a friend who owns a townhome and this is right outside in the front - 




He has seen a mole but his lawn doesn't appear to have any tunnels or "dug" up areas.
A landscapers said he can dig up the area and will have to fill gravel($700 to do this).
Somehow I feel this will never solve the problem.

I recall having a mole problem where I could visually see a trail on the lawn and it felt hollow when I stepped on it.
Spoke to a friend who is in the concrete business and he said the concrete footings are real deep (5-6 ft) so chances of water getting there via this hole is slim.

So anyone had issues like this and if so, what did you do?

Thank you all for reading!


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Under concrete slabs seems to be a common place moles like to live and make their home. In my experience that mole will eventually make its way out into the yard. Might be tomorrow or a year from now. When it does then you can trap him.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

There are methods to get him out of there.

Flare sticks in the tunnel to smoke him out.

Water hose in the tunnel to drown him out.

I personally like the wiretek scissor traps. I've caught hundreds of moles with 2 traps over the last 3-4 years. I trap 1 or 2 a week still now. Usually within a few hours of setting the trap.


----------

